# Stargate SG1 8/18/2006 "200" (Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, the Star Trek nod was a bit weak, but I loved the Farscape one. That was great. Plus the Firefly one - "Who is going to make a movie from a series that only lasted 3 episodes?" "It allegedly did extremely well on DVD."

I liked the puppet version of "Stargate" too.

Were the comments at the end about the movie being back on directed at the news/rumor that they are considering making a second Stargate movie?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

:down: :down:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

zordude said:


> :down: :down:


I thought it was fun and took it as such, the nods to all the other shows and movies was fun, including repeated pokes at themselves.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought a lot of it was very clever and amusing.

The Farsape sequence made me fall off my chair. ("Sam" makes a great Chiana!)

The puppets were hilarious.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Langree said:


> I thought it was fun and took it as such, the nods to all the other shows and movies was fun, including repeated pokes at themselves.


Exactly. This was their way of saying "It's just a show, I should really just relax."


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Best quote:

"Sir, are you there?"

....
....

"Nnnope!"

And the runner up, Isaac Hayes dubbing in Teal'c's "Innndeed!"

--Carlos V.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Btw, who did the "Scotty" in the Trek sequence? Not a bad accent!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Plus the Firefly one - "Who is going to make a movie from a series that only lasted 3 episodes?" "It allegedly did extremely well on DVD."


:up: That one had me truly ROFL. Good to see someone's paying attention


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Not a bad episode.

Damn do I miss O'Neill. 

tk


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

"it'll even be in the commercial!"


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

I like the show, but would of rather had this as a clip show somewhere in the season when they do the clip shows. I would of like to have a special 200th show and progressed the storie on, and had jack do a bit more. But since i don't have any control on that I'll just have to say it was a good show.

I also was wondering who the guy was who did the scotty bit. I was kinda thinking it was that guy that did the "Avenger" virus or something. But I don't know.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Not a bad episode.
> 
> Damn do I miss O'Neill.
> 
> tk


Hopefully he might make some more appearances and have a larger role now that his family has given him the OK to go back to work. They have had enough family time and sounds like he is getting bored at home. :up:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Some real funny stuff for the avid Sci Fi fan. I enjoyed it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Okay, I admit it. This episode grew on me. Then I was wondering why the 200th episode wasn't a bit more, you know, Stargateish. A quick look back at the episode list and I got my answer.


Spoiler



Episode 100 was "Wormhole X-Treme".


Okay, not a spoiler, but effective.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I loved it! My dh totally lost it when "Chiana" came on!

The Variety ad at the end was another firefly reference.

http://www.fangeek.com/firefly/

Emily


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

emandbri said:


> I loved it! My dh totally lost it when "Chiana" came on!
> 
> The Variety ad at the end was another firefly reference.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. Many "fan campaigns" have managed to place a Variety ad, including
- Roswell
- Firefly
- Angel
- Prey
- Deadwood
- Miracles
etc, etc. Those are just the first in a long list that I was able to find.

Actually, the whole last part was Stargate:SG1 - the ad they referred to was from the "SaveDanielJackson.com" campaign, which really did place a Variety ad.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Honestly... IMHO...

If you didn't like this episode... then you really haven't enjoy most of the popular Sci-Fi series/movies over the last 10 years (excluding start trek which goes back further)

We where laughing our butts of... and trying to figure out what they where going to do next.

We constantly trying to figure out if some of the "flashbacks" where real episodes or not..

and the whole 1969 bit was just great...

It is funny... I still remember racing home that Friday night to watch the premier on Showtime... the "R" rated premier at that....
And then reading in the TVGuide that the series lacked something and probably won't make it the full season....


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

:up: :up: 

Loved it! I don't think I've ever laughed so hard during an SG-1 episode.

I was laughing at the "younger, edgier cast" and then they do the double-whammy with Farscape? Priceless.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

windracer said:


> I was laughing at the "younger, edgier cast" and then they do the double-whammy with Farscape? Priceless.


"Yo Dog........ I know... but I still want to smack that..."


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

"But spinning is so much cooler than not spinning. I'm the general and I want it to spin!"

Some great quotes in this one.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Not necessarily. Many "fan campaigns" have managed to place a Variety ad, including
> - Roswell
> - Firefly
> - Angel
> ...


Thanks for the info, I only knew about the firefly one.

Emily


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Was a bit dissapointed with how they handled the Furlings though. I wanted them to actually be part of the real show rather than what they did with them. I had figured that they would be on the planet they were going to when the gate broke down.

And, Ewoks? I hope the Furlings aren't Ewoks.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Was the whole "What scene are we on?" "Scene 24" A refrence to Monty Python and the Holy Grail, or am I stretching it?

P.S. Loved the episode!!!


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

BTW: What did everyone think of the Asimov quote at the end? I thought that was a great touch.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, I am a little sad to see that not everyone enjoyed this episode? I thoroughly LOVED it and it exceeded my expectations.

Sure, it reminded a bit of when "Hercules" and "Xena" would do shows with a similar "let's be self-reflexive and make fun of ourselves" theme, but dang, it was a hell of a ride! They really really packed in the jokes and references...it felt like a 90-minuted extended episode by the time it was over!

I thought the "Thunderbirds" Stargate Team was hilarious (even if it did go on a bit too long).

Personal highlight for me: Anwar Hasan as Young Teal'c. DAMN get that guy his own show. HOTTIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

perfect episode...reminds me of everything I love about this show...the interviews at the end were priceless...I'm not deleting this one! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

I loved it. I'm saving for the wife...she hasn't watched in several years, but we were rabid farscape fans, so she'll love that scene if nothing else.

I laughed so hard during the farscape story, I missed half of what they were saying... caught 'frell' tho 

I'm hoping when the dvd's come out, they have tons of outtakes from this episode. it must have been a blast to do.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dylking said:


> I loved it. I'm saving for the wife...she hasn't watched in several years, but we were rabid farscape fans, so she'll love that scene if nothing else.
> 
> I laughed so hard during the farscape story, I missed half of what they were saying... caught 'frell' tho


Pretty much, they just used every made up word they used in Farscape, like "yotz," "farbot," "dren," "frell," "mivonx" and so on.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Great episode! Loved it all.... lots of laughs throughout.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cboath said:


> Was the whole "What scene are we on?" "Scene 24" A refrence to Monty Python and the Holy Grail, or am I stretching it?
> 
> P.S. Loved the episode!!!


ABSOLUTELY. The best part of this episode was how much I laughed at the things my wife had no clue about. 

At Scene 24 I halfway expected them to be standing around with their heads hung. LET'S GET ON WITH IT!

I keep trying to figure out what the ringer on his phone was. Galaxy Quest maybe?

Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> I keep trying to figure out what the ringer on his phone was. Galaxy Quest maybe?


I just assumed that it was the "Wormhole X-Treme!" theme song, but I suppose it could have been some other kind of joke.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> I just assumed that it was the "Wormhole X-Treme!" theme song, but I suppose it could have been some other kind of joke.


Ditto! I'm 99.5% sure that is what it was.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

mhalver said:


> BTW: What did everyone think of the Asimov quote at the end? I thought that was a great touch.


I watched this whole episode grinning ear-to-ear, and found the Asimov quote at the end quite unexpected, but especially touching. It bears repeating:

"Individual science fiction stories may seem as trivial as ever to the blinder critics and philosophers of today - but the core of science fiction, its essence has become crucial to our salvation if we are to be saved at all."


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

So-So for me. It wasn't great, but some good moments:

Puppets, especially when the strings got cut when the wormhole collapsed.
Furlings/Ewoks/Koala People... Early enough in the show I said "what the hell!" out loud.

Overall, I didn't enjoy the episode. But I figured the people making it had a heck of a fun time, so I was happy for them. Now it's time to get back to work and give us less sucky shows.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

On the one hand, I was suckered. When I saw the preview of the producer saying 'People keep asking me 'When are we going to show the furlings, when are we going to show the furlings...This episode, we show the furlings.' I got pretty excited because of the four great races there the only ones who could help us against the Ori (wonder what the Nox are up to).

So that excitement caused me to be let me down at the beginning of the episode when I realized it was going to be a parody episode. But after I got over that, I loved this episode. A ton of great references and inside jokes. I loved the actor interview of the alter Michael Shanks. Hilarious stuff.

Were the allusions to another season and movie hints that we'll be going to season 11 and Stargate 2?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

atrac said:


> I thought the "Thunderbirds" Stargate Team was hilarious


The puppets were a little freaky though, weren't they? Something about the eyes ...


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

busyba said:


> I just assumed that it was the "Wormhole X-Treme!" theme song, but I suppose it could have been some other kind of joke.


It definately was the Wormhole X-Treme! theme. I recognized it right away (which is pretty sad - especially since I've only seen that episode once). But he still had that same theme TEN YEARS LATER!!. Wouldn't you get sick of it by then. Especially as being a producer his phone would be ringing a hundred times a day.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Hi-larious.


----------



## edhara (Feb 18, 2002)

I got a bunch of the references, and thought the Thunderbirds thing was amusing, but I still thought it was pretty retarded.


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

atrac said:


> I thought the "Thunderbirds" Stargate Team was hilarious (even if it did go on a bit too long).


I'm not sure it WAS "Thunderbirds".. the puppets looked more like the style from "Team America" and I think the 'use your imagination" bit was a direct nod to Matt and Trey....


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Cboath said:


> Was the whole "What scene are we on?" "Scene 24" A refrence to Monty Python and the Holy Grail, or am I stretching it?
> 
> P.S. Loved the episode!!!


*Smack!* I totally missed that! I must have been laughing too hard from whatever came before it 



mhalver said:


> BTW: What did everyone think of the Asimov quote at the end? I thought that was a great touch.


It took me a while to realize that it was serious. Given that Teal'c is excessively serious most of the time, I assumed when his alter-ego got all serious that there'd be a punchline coming. I had to skip back and replay it once I realized.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Loved the whole fishing ending idea. Great how Mitchell and Vala tried to insert themselves into the scene and Jack's reaction to them. Priceless.

Great stand-alone episode. Would have like to seen an appearance by Hammond and Jonas (could have had some fun at his expense).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Chevron seven is also lit up."


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

windracer said:


> "Chevron seven is also lit up."


Then mix in his "bat-pole" clothing change when he came down the stairs....


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

I loved it. The alternate cast interviews at the end were hysterical, especially Dr. Levant.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Can I get my f**king sandwich now?"


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I thought it was great! :up: :up:

My favorite bits were:

Teal'c mocking himself with more "indeeds" than usual and even asking, "am I giving you a stoic look?"

The Farscape send-up (although Carter-as-Chianna didn't quite have the Chianna arched-back/thrust-chest pose down perfectly) - it was nothing but Farscape curses, and one WACKY Mitchell-as-Stark.

This one bit when O'Neill _finally_ made a live appearance: 
Vala: "Didn't see that one coming". 
Daniel: "Yeah, I'm sure there were spoilers somewhere". 
Sam: "It was probably even in the commercials."

The Star Trek bit where Sam's eyelashes had "boink" "boink" sound effects when she blinked.

The wedding scene where Daniel told Jack, "You know, if she doesn't show, people are gonna think you and I are ..."


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Rombaldi said:


> I'm not sure it WAS "Thunderbirds".. the puppets looked more like the style from "Team America" and I think the 'use your imagination" bit was a direct nod to Matt and Trey....


Depends on which you grew up on, as a kid I saw Thunderbirds, Joe 90, Captain Scarlet, & Stingray so the 1st thing that popped into my head was "hey neat supermarionation."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Zap2it has an article on the episode. Doesn't sound like Shanks liked the bit at the end... wonder if it's because they lobbed a few zingers directly at him.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/zap-stargatesg1at200,0,2383237.story?coll=zap-tv-mainheadline


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

They should have had Lexa Doig as a holographic doctor.
That would have covered Voyager and Andromeda.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Loved the whole fishing ending idea. Great how Mitchell and Vala tried to insert themselves into the scene and Jack's reaction to them. Priceless.
> 
> Great stand-alone episode. Would have like to seen an appearance by Hammond and Jonas (could have had some fun at his expense).


Marty's "so what's the twist, no fish?" was worth a chuckle. (At least if you remembered the original episode)



danieljanderson said:


> They should have had Lexa Doig as a holographic doctor.
> That would have covered Voyager and Andromeda.


Or just have Woolsey telecommute in as a hologram. Even without the doctor that would have been your Voyager sendup.



drew2k said:


> it was nothing but Farscape curses, and one WACKY Mitchell-as-Stark.


It took me a moment and a rewatch to realize the Jackson was playing Crichton rather than Mitchell.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Zap2it has an article on the episode. Doesn't sound like Shanks liked the bit at the end... wonder if it's because they lobbed a few zingers directly at him.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/zap-stargatesg1at200,0,2383237.story?coll=zap-tv-mainheadline





> "I did cut the 'Gilligan's Island' skit from the script," says executive producer Robert C. Cooper


  I would have loved to have seen Vala and Carter as Ginger and Mary-Ann.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Just starting to watch SG-1; Sci-Fi started the series back up this past week.

I assume that the special and the 200th episode would not much sense to me, right?


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Or just have Woolsey telecommute in as a hologram. Even without the doctor that would have been your Voyager sendup.


I forgot all about Woosley. They could have had them both pitching the idea.

"How about a doctor?" 
"No, wait, a HOLOGRAPHIC doctor!" 
"Yeah, a doctor built into a ship!"


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Funny ep! Fav moments were the marionettes, heh, great great job with that whole segment. Loved Daniel writing on everything, badly, and the callback to Sam's line "_..and just because my sex organs are on the inside and not the outside doesn't mean..._" . :up:

Loved the dialog that followed O'Neill walking into the room. "_Are you kidding? he'll be in the commercial_." 

"_Apparantly, it did very well on DVD._"

I never watched Farscape, but got the reference. I've seen enough bits of it, and knew the connection to the show. It was a funny bit. 

Oh, and for anyone who maybe didn't know, or missed it, that was Pierre Bernard from _Late Night with Conan O'Brien_ as the first Zombie through the door. His second guest spot on the show. :up:

Geez, so many other great lines. We laughed alot.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

danieljanderson said:


> I forgot all about Woosley. They could have had them both pitching the idea.
> 
> "How about a doctor?"
> "No, wait, a HOLOGRAPHIC doctor!"
> "Yeah, a doctor built into a ship!"


Or just have him walk in when the gate went down...

"So what is the nature of the Stargate emergency..."


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Just starting to watch SG-1; Sci-Fi started the series back up this past week.
> 
> I assume that the special and the 200th episode would not much sense to me, right?


Actually... a lot of it would.
They paid their respects to many many classic/cult sci-fi shows/movies...

With some "digs" at themself..


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> I watched this whole episode grinning ear-to-ear, and found the Asimov quote at the end quite unexpected, but especially touching. It bears repeating:
> 
> "Individual science fiction stories may seem as trivial as ever to the blinder critics and philosophers of today - but the core of science fiction, its essence has become crucial to our salvation if we are to be saved at all."


INDEED! I started off about to laugh and then was like "HUH? OH" and released they were being serious. I watched it again and found it a poignant ending to a kick as* episode.

I really have to hand it to everyone involved with the show. They took for me a mediocre (at best) movie and turned the idea into one hell of a ride! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

So, who was "Scotty"?

Was it the doctor from Atlantis?


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

danieljanderson said:


> So, who was "Scotty"?
> 
> Was it the doctor from Atlantis?


I think it was one of the producers.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I just watched it and I absolutely LOVED IT.

Of course, I watched "Wormhole X-Treme" first, so the theme song was VERY noticable.


----------



## SacR32 (Aug 19, 2006)

It would have been better if Martin called Teal'c by Murry throughout the episode. I when I saw him walk in I expected him to say Murry !!


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved the fact that one of the actors being interviewed at the end, from the mock show was Peter Deluise. The man behind Stargate as a series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Of course, Teal'c has no clue how deranged internet fans can be if he honestly believes nobody has ever counted how many times he's said "indeed"...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I also think that the actor who plays Teal'c is a real hoot in real life...a big prankster and stuff...so to have the guy who plays him in wormhole extreme be the one that delivers the real serious line at the end was another inside joke, I think...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

So who did Isaac Hayes play in "200"? His name was in the credits, so I thought he played the Wormhole Teal'c, but now I think that was Dion Johnstone.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

drew2k said:


> So who did Isaac Hayes play in "200"? His name was in the credits, so I thought he played the Wormhole Teal'c, but now I think that was Dion Johnstone.


I think he just provided the voice for one of the "Indeed"s.

phox


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> I think he just provided the voice for one of the "Indeed"s.
> 
> phox


He did the voiceover for the whole "Tea'lc P.I." segment, including the Indeed from that segment.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When they said the part about having the main character change his face was that a little poke at Doctor Who?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes! Thanks - I should have realized it at during the voice over: "Teal'c PI ... Coming This Fall."


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> When they said the part about having the main character change his face was that a little poke at Doctor Who?


All of the SG-1 members did double-takes with other when that was said, so I thought it was an inside reference to something from Stargate, but couldn't place it. Your idea makes sense, though.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, Teal'c has no clue how deranged internet fans can be if he honestly believes nobody has ever counted how many times he's said "indeed"...


Ah yes. When he said that I immediately started thinking. 9 seasons worth of DVDs. A closed caption decoder, and a playback program smart enough to stop every time it sees the word indeed to let you note if it was a Teal'c "indeed" or a random non-count-worthy "indeed".

And then I stopped and went back to watching the show.



drew2k said:


> All of the SG-1 members did double-takes with other when that was said, so I thought it was an inside reference to something from Stargate, but couldn't place it. Your idea makes sense, though.


I didn't notice that double take. I did see the look Danial and Vala shared after the mention that the lead charactor might have switched bodies. (Given that they had both been stuck in other bodies earlier. Not the mention Daniel and SG-1 had ended up with their bodies all swapped around much earlier)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> I would have loved to have seen Vala and Carter as Ginger and Mary-Ann.


IBIMB


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

LOVED this episode! I will also not be deleting this episode, way too many great scenes/quotes.

"You know, most viewers are sensitive and intelligent people who appreciate a good story."


Puppet Daniel Jackson: "I knew it! I knew that the pyramids were spacecraft landing pads for a race of aliens who masqueraded as gods to ensalve humanity!"

Puppet Hammond: "We just found a ring in the sand"

O'Neill puppet's double pointing gesture.

The actor playing the "Mitchell" part's whole bleeped out catchphrase.

So many more...


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Tangent said:


> The actor playing the "Mitchell" part's whole bleeped out catchphrase.


That was Peter Deluise. The mastermind behind the entire show. The real show.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

tai-pan said:


> That was Peter Deluise. The mastermind behind the entire show. The real show.


He is looking GOOD these days! He used to be heavier and he's really whipped himself into shape!

Reading over imdb it's interesting to see that he's engaged to actress Anne Marie Loder , who made an appearance on "Psych" a few weeks ago and is a MAJOR cutie!  I thoroughly enjoyed her on the severely in need of a DVD Release Higher Ground.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

The farscape stuff killed me... the whole dialog was the farscape 'alternate words list'

T'ealc with "HEZMANNA!"

I totally missed the firefly did .. but I apopreciate it..

I loved the not so hidden spoof of Michael Shanks leave then come back story.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

tai-pan said:


> That was Peter Deluise. The mastermind behind the entire show. The real show.


I'm pretty sure it was a Deluise, but are you sure it was Peter? Peter played the part of the Wormhole Extreme director in the 100th episode, Michael Deluise was Colonel Danning/Nick Marlow, and David was Carter's love interest a few season's back, so who does that leave?


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Tangent said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a Deluise, but are you sure it was Peter? Peter played the part of the Wormhole Extreme director in the 100th episode, Michael Deluise was Colonel Danning/Nick Marlow, and David was Carter's love interest a few season's back, so who does that leave?


Dom?

[running and hiding]


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm surprised they didn't spoof BSG.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

RichardHead said:


> Dom?
> 
> [running and hiding]


Maybe its just all in your head


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Huh, I guess it _was_ Peter Deluise... http://www.tv.com/stargate-sg-1/200/episode/689460/summary.html?tag=ep_list;title;5


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

I remember, he was Pinno in 21 Jumpstreet. Dude with the mullet


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Other than an episode or two at the beginning of the series years ago, I hadn't seen this show before tonight...when "MacGyver" showed up I was like "Ok, MacGyver being on this show probably WOULD be a shock to the crew!", then remembered that he was originally on it (and part of why I was interested in it in the first place...
I was very pleasantly surprised to see some of the Farscape cast on the show. I'm thinking this alone might be enough reason to watch (I really miss my Crighton!), and I loved the tribute to it, but kinda wish they'd resumed their "roles" in that portion of the show. I also loved all the other tributes that I got (never watched or heard of Firefly 
Anyway, overall I really had fun watching this episode and it's obvious that this cast has a good time together, most likely translating to a fun show (even if a bit more serious) in regular episodes. Yep, I'll be watching starting this season. ;0)

P.S. Great seeing Peter DeLuise again! It's been too long!

P.P.S I was SO relieved that the Furlings were actually part of a cheesy fantasy sequence! When it first came on I was quite concerned that Sci-Fi had gotten so cheap that the costumes were lame koala bear rentals.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh, another PS: I was watching so closely for sci-fi references that at first I thought the serious character (Teal'c?) was thrown in as a joke on Spock. Oops!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I really enjoyed this episode until... Gen. Jack O'Neill showed up. That character just sucks the life out of the show for me. 

I could never get onto the O'Neill/Carter 'ship. He's too dumb for her.

The reference to Carter's "reproductive organs on the inside" speech mixed in among her usual technobabble was a nice touch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The friend I was watching it with kept scratching his head and saying, "I don't remember THAT scene!" I think with his, erm, chemical proclivities, he thought he'd just forgotten a lot of stuff and never quite figured out that the flashbacks were fakes.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

katbug said:


> I also loved all the other tributes that I got (never watched or heard of Firefly


Would you like to? I'd be happy to loan you my DVDs.

(You wouldn't be the first person on this forum to get loaned the DVDs in a blatant attempt to get you hooked; Although it would be the first time I was the one loaning the DVDs out).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> drew2k said:
> 
> 
> > All of the SG-1 members did double-takes with other when that was said, so I thought it was an inside reference to something from Stargate, but couldn't place it. Your idea makes sense, though.
> ...


My bad on where the double-takes occurred. You're right - Vala and Daniel looked at each other during the discussion of switching bodies.

The entire team did a double-take after Marty mentioned the crew of Wormhole Extreme was holding out for money, and he wondered where they would get such an idea! So ... this means the cast of SG-1 pulled such a tactic??? Or were the producers trying to warn them (wink, wink) don't try such a thing?


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

Sherminator said:


> Depends on which you grew up on, as a kid I saw Thunderbirds, Joe 90, Captain Scarlet, & Stingray so the 1st thing that popped into my head was "hey neat supermarionation."


Actually I looked on Gateworld after I wrote that.. apparently it was ment to cover both


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Would you like to? I'd be happy to loan you my DVDs.
> 
> (You wouldn't be the first person on this forum to get loaned the DVDs in a blatant attempt to get you hooked; Although it would be the first time I was the one loaning the DVDs out).


Aren't you a good browncoat! I keep meaning to buy a second set to loan out, so far I've only forced friends and family to watch them with me!

I liked the wormhole extreem carter saying she was thinking of having a baby, for those who don't know Amanda Tapping had a baby girl a year and a half ago.

Emily


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I could never get onto the O'Neill/Carter 'ship. He's too dumb for her.


Oh, I don't know about that. I think he plays dumb more often than not. When he shuts off her technobabble, I think it's more of a 'get on with it' attitude, rather than 'I don't get it, I don't want to hear it' attitude.

but maybe that's just me.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Would you like to? I'd be happy to loan you my DVDs.
> 
> (You wouldn't be the first person on this forum to get loaned the DVDs in a blatant attempt to get you hooked; Although it would be the first time I was the one loaning the DVDs out).


Oooh, I suppose if I must, lol. My dd is begging me to say yes 'cuz everyone's been telling her that she HAS to watch Firefly.  Thanks for the offer!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tai-pan said:


> That was Peter Deluise. The mastermind behind the entire show. The real show.


Was he really the "mastermind"? I just thought he was the director for many many of the episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dylking said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. I think he plays dumb more often than not. When he shuts off her technobabble, I think it's more of a 'get on with it' attitude, rather than 'I don't get it, I don't want to hear it' attitudė.


I vaguely remember a time when Carter and/or Jackson was deluging him with techno-babble to his obvious and increasing boredom, and he finally cut to the chase himself. When whoever it was stared at him in shock, he just said, "What?"


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I vaguely remember a time when Carter and/or Jackson was deluging him with techno-babble to his obvious and increasing boredom, and he finally cut to the chase himself. When whoever it was stared at him in shock, he just said, "What?"


This was used to great effect in "Window of Opportunity", where Jack is eating breakfast and has totally tuned out the quesiton that Daniel has asked him.

I think the 'dumb Jack' act is, to a great deal, an act. He's not a stupid man, he's just not a geek like Sam and Daniel. Jack has to know a lot about his own subset of stuff, otherwise he couldn't do what he does.

Jan


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> It took me a moment and a rewatch to realize the Jackson was playing Crichton rather than Mitchell.


OTOH, interesting that Claudia Black seemed to be playing her own Farscape character. Then again, I guess if they were *all* playing a different character, it would actually _be_ a Farscape episode (or one of two, now that I think about it) 



Kamakzie said:


> When they said the part about having the main character change his face was that a little poke at Doctor Who?


I took this as a reference to the replacement of O'Neill with Mitchell. Other than the occasional preening of a more youthful officer, Mitchell's character is usually pretty similar to O'Neill, IMHO. Same wry sense of humor, etc. Seems like a pretty straight one-for-one replacement to me (although I'll admit that 'Chrichton' is just as obvious a character comparison).


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

He was the "creator" of the show but I don't believe of the original movie.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't her eyes just jump off the screen??


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> I took this as a reference to the replacement of O'Neill with Mitchell.


Could have been Hammond/Landry as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tai-pan said:


> He was the "creator" of the show but I don't believe of the original movie.


"Creator"? Hardly. The show was created by Jonathan Glassner and Brad Wright. Deluise was involved from very early on, but did not become a full producer until 2003. Although he has clearly become important in the making of the show, he still has not made executive producer.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have never watched Stargate SG1 except a few episodes here and there - but I thoroughly enjoyed this one. It almost makes me want to watch the entire series from the beginning.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> I have never watched Stargate SG1 except a few episodes here and there - but I thoroughly enjoyed this one. It almost makes me want to watch the entire series from the beginning.


did you wacth the movie


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

warrenevans said:


> did you wacth the movie


I just watched the movie again today. I didn't really like it back in 94 when I first saw it but I rather like it now. KR was a little wooden compared to RDA but not too bad. Spader was a pretty good Jackson.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I really laughed during the Wizard of Oz scene with Carter as the Good Witch. Did you see how fast she was talking to the munchkins? I'm sure it was some dissertation on the time space effects of wormhole physics or something...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> KR was a little wooden compared to RDA but not too bad.


KR really nailed the role. He was A) a military guy (which, frankly, RDA has never seemed), and B) suicidal. I think people underestimate KR's ability as an actor, probably because he makes so much junk in between the really good roles. But the movie had two truly first-rate actors in the leads.

For the series, they had to lighten up the O'Neill part considerably (how long has it been since they've acknowledged that Jack's son accidently killed himself with Jack's gun?), in order to make the character more likable and more stable. So comparing the two is really apples and oranges.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Honestly... IMHO...
> 
> If you didn't like this episode... then you really haven't enjoy most of the popular Sci-Fi series/movies over the last 10 years (excluding start trek which goes back further)


Thanks for letting me know what I have and have not enjoyed over the last 10 years. 

I love SG1 and thought this episode was kind of a waste of an hour. We did laugh at the appropriate spots and got all the inside jokes, it just didn't seem like an appropriate tribute to 200 episodes. My wife and I enjoyed the Sfi-Fi Insider recap much better. I hope the DVDs have those Insider specials. Those we really do enjoy.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> KR really nailed the role. He was A) a military guy (which, frankly, RDA has never seemed), and B) suicidal. I think people underestimate KR's ability as an actor, probably because he makes so much junk in between the really good roles. But the movie had two truly first-rate actors in the leads.
> 
> For the series, they had to lighten up the O'Neill part considerably (how long has it been since they've acknowledged that Jack's son accidently killed himself with Jack's gun?), in order to make the character more likable and more stable. So comparing the two is really apples and oranges.


You are thinking of O'neil ---> One 'L'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RoundBoy said:


> You are thinking of O'neil ---> One 'L'


The movie O'N has one l; the TV O'N has two...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

windracer said:


> The puppets were a little freaky though, weren't they? Something about the eyes ...


I was expecting them to have James Spader as Daniel Jackson-puppet. They went back to the beginning after all... same with Kurt Russell for Col O'Neill.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

warrenevans said:


> did you wacth the movie


Yep, way back when. We have the movie and I should watch it again... and hubby has the first season on DVD. I just have too much other stuff to watch to spend the time right now watching the past 8 (? 9?) seasons.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The movie O'N has one l; the TV O'N has two...


That's right because the other O'Neil has no sense of humor at all.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I guess I'm a little late to the game here, but I just watched the episode and MAN. I have never had an SG-1 Episode that I didn't want to delete until now!

Favorite parts:

1) The Furlings as Ewoks. ROFL.
2) The Farscape reference, made 100x more funny by Ben Browder and Claudia Black.
3) The puppet O'Neill's pointing thing where he points twice. They REALLY captured him in puppet form!
4) The interviews at the end.

And fake Teal'c's Asimov quote at the end was top notch.

Great episode.


----------



## b5ver (Jan 16, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Yes! Thanks - I should have realized it at during the voice over: "Teal'c PI ... Coming This Fall."


At first I thought this was another STAR TREK nod for Picard's "Dixon Hill" character.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

b5ver said:


> At first I thought this was another STAR TREK nod for Picard's "Dixon Hill" character.


If anything, I was thing back to the Michael Richards Show. You know, member of an ensemble show, breaking out into his own detective series...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> If anything, I was thing back to the Michael Richards Show. You know, member of an ensemble show, breaking out into his own detective series...


So *you're* the guy who saw that show.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

pkscout said:


> Thanks for letting me know what I have and have not enjoyed over the last 10 years.
> 
> I love SG1 and thought this episode was kind of a waste of an hour. We did laugh at the appropriate spots and got all the inside jokes, it just didn't seem like an appropriate tribute to 200 episodes. My wife and I enjoyed the Sfi-Fi Insider recap much better. I hope the DVDs have those Insider specials. Those we really do enjoy.


Ah, you beat me to that response. But I think you said it better than me. I hate it when everybody jumps on a bandwagon and then assumes you aren't a REAL fan if you don't get on it with them. Case in point: "Once More With Feeling" - along with any semi-serious show that does a musical episode, sucks on a "Cop Rock" level.

This show seemed like a waste of an hour to me. I mean, a clip show is a clip show. Sure they dressed it up a little better than most. And the little new snippets were funny, But there's a [Roman Troy Moronie]fargan war[/Roman Troy Moronie] going on out there. What about the Ori? Hello? Some of this could have been mitigated if they gave us a clue in the promo that this episode would be this type. Maybe I would have been prepared with lower expectations.

Of course that combined with the


Spoiler



Oh-so-overdone-that-every-frelling-sci-fi-show-and-most-others-have-done-it-before person-in-a-comma-who-has-to-fight-the-delusion-that-everything-they-went-through-was-a-dream and-they-are-back-to-normal


 plot for Atlantis made for a really crappy Stargate Friday (or Sunday thanks to Tivo).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mitkraft said:


> Case in point: "Once More With Feeling" - along with any semi-serious show that does a musical episode, sucks on a "Cop Rock" level.


I agree with your point in general.

But your example is just plain wrong.



And on the topic of wrong, but more serious:


mitkraft said:


> I mean, a clip show is a clip show. Sure they dressed it up a little better than most.


Almost all of the "clips" were new. This was NOT a clip show in any meaningful sense of the word.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

mitkraft said:


> Some of this could have been mitigated if they gave us a clue in the promo that this episode would be this type. Maybe I would have been prepared with lower expectations.


Did you even watch the promos for this episode? It was very clear that it was going to be irreverent. They clearly hyped the "Star Trek" homage in every preview I saw.


----------



## b5ver (Jan 16, 2005)

mitkraft said:


> ... But there's a [Roman Troy Moronie]fargan war[/Roman Troy Moronie] going on out there. ).


Ah! It's nice to meet someone who appreciates classic Keaton movie humor!!


----------



## cvillacci (May 18, 2004)

I finally watched this episode and was disappointed. I got all the jokes but was expecting more than SG1 just sitting around being bored about updating a script. I really loved episode 100 wormhole extreem, but this one just left me cold.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> This was used to great effect in "Window of Opportunity", where Jack is eating breakfast and has totally tuned out the quesiton that Daniel has asked him.
> 
> I think the 'dumb Jack' act is, to a great deal, an act. He's not a stupid man, he's just not a geek like Sam and Daniel. Jack has to know a lot about his own subset of stuff, otherwise he couldn't do what he does.
> 
> Jan


Besides, if the only argument for Sam and Jack not being together is that he's not smart enough for her... who IS smart enough for her? Rodney Mckay?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jking said:


> Besides, if the only argument for Sam and Jack not being together is that he's not smart enough for her... who IS smart enough for her? Rodney Mckay?


They've established that Rodney isn't as smart as Sam.

At least it's clear to me that Rodney doesn't think so. 



Spoiler



(Yeah, we know, it was just Rodney's brain making an excuse for a wet T-shirt moment....)



Jan


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

So, if I watch the movie, will I be caught up enough on the series to "get it" this next season as a newbie?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> Of course that combined with the ... plot for Atlantis made for a really crappy Stargate Friday (or Sunday thanks to Tivo).


Spoiler tags for the Atlantis reference please?

As you yourself pointed out, many of us are watching these shows via TiVo. We don't necessarily have time to watch them back-to-back.

Jan


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Spoiler tags for the Atlantis reference please?
> 
> As you yourself pointed out, many of us are watching these shows via TiVo. We don't necessarily have time to watch them back-to-back.
> 
> Jan


You stole my post!

:up:


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

katbug said:


> So, if I watch the movie, will I be caught up enough on the series to "get it" this next season as a newbie?


No. 

That doesn't mean you can't jump in as a lot of the shows can stand alone, but there are plot points that they reference which will make no sense.

SCi-FI just started airing the series again last week from the beginning, so you could pick it up Mon-Thurs at 6PM Eastern time.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Also, one more question...I'm trying to set up a SP for SG1, but even with "First Run Only", it's allowing old episodes. Is anyone able to set it up for just the new shows? If so, what's your trick?
TIA!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks Harvscar! I was hoping it might be easy enough to slip into the show. The characters seem pretty strong and well-developed and got a little bit of feel for them with the 200 episode, so I'll keep in mind that eventually it will track. ;0)


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought this episode was hilarious up till the exiting interviews I was just hearing 'blahh blahh blahh' in my head.

The repeated pokes at itself and other sci-fi shows was fantasitc. I saved it and will probobly watch it again to catch more of the references.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

katbug said:


> Also, one more question...I'm trying to set up a SP for SG1, but even with "First Run Only", it's allowing old episodes. Is anyone able to set it up for just the new shows? If so, what's your trick?
> TIA!


I have an auto-recording wishlist AND a set of Season Passes for Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis, which allows me more flexibility in scheduling the shows.

With the current seasons, you also need to be on the lookout for the Guide Data showing the first-run date for the UK, which can be earlier than the US, so the show looks too old to be caught by a FRO SP.

I often tweak the To Do list by cross-checking it against a list of episode titles.

This link may help: Stargate SG-1 episode titles at epguides.com.

This will give you a list of episode titles, production numbers, and original air dates, so as long as you don't click on the links to each episode's description, you won't have any spoilers, apart from any spoiler that is inherent in the title of the episode itself.

For example, season one starts off like this:



> Feature Movie
> 
> F- 1 28 Oct 94 Stargate
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.

Jan


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks for the list Jan. It definitely helps! ;0)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

And while the series follows up on the movie it does change some of the "mythology" so the movie is a good spot to start but expect a few changes once the series starts (other then different actors).


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For the series, they had to lighten up the O'Neill part considerably (how long has it been since they've acknowledged that Jack's son accidently killed himself with Jack's gun?), in order to make the character more likable and more stable. So comparing the two is really apples and oranges.


I think it was


Spoiler



When they went back to the crystal planet, and one of them replicated Charlie, made him live for a while. The thing was trying to heal Jack's 'hurt' over the loss of his son, by bringing him back. Once they did that ep, I think it's assumed that Jack is no longer letting Charlie's death bring him down.



but maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Spoiler tags for the Atlantis reference please?
> 
> As you yourself pointed out, many of us are watching these shows via TiVo. We don't necessarily have time to watch them back-to-back.
> 
> Jan


Aww CRAP! I can't believe I missed that. Mea Culpa! Sorry guys, I hope I didn't mess it up for anyone who hadn't seen it. Hopefully the risk was low since you'd have to watch both shows, have watched SG1 and not Atlantis by today, AND avoid previews to no know that, but I should have spoilered it. I Just wasn't thinking.

Fixed.

Michael


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

katbug said:


> So, if I watch the movie, will I be caught up enough on the series to "get it" this next season as a newbie?


As far as the Stargate idea is concerned, you'll get that sure. But the characters and worlds are much more evolved throughout the series than they ever were in the movie.

I'm not exactly sure how my Tivo only grabs new runs. I think it's because I have it only record the Friday night showing (which is normally the new episode).



dylking said:


> I think it was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree that's probably the only major episode we see dealing with Charlie but throughout the series O'Neill takes special interest in saving children. Examples of this are that world where the children were very smart and than had their conscious disseminated to the population and of course Cassandra.

As a side note, I watched this a second time yesterday and still got a kick out of it.  :up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Michael S said:


> I'm surprised they didn't spoof BSG.


I'd swear I saw one space battle with a couple of Cylon Raiders getting blown up. Am I wrong?


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

markz said:


> I'd swear I saw one space battle with a couple of Cylon Raiders getting blown up. Am I wrong?


I think that was the opening scene with the Furlings and they were just Gaoul'd gliders IIRC.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For the series, they had to lighten up the O'Neill part considerably (how long has it been since they've acknowledged that Jack's son accidently killed himself with Jack's gun?), in order to make the character more likable and more stable. So comparing the two is really apples and oranges.


You know, my favorite bit on that was one episode where Jack got VERY serious and very military and everybody was surprised and Sam even said to him "You aren't acting like yourself" to which he replied "No, this is actually me. I haven't been acting like myself since I met you!" which I thought was an excellent way of pointing out how different he had been in the series (and positing a possible explanation as to why).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> Aww CRAP! I can't believe I missed that. Mea Culpa! Sorry guys, I hope I didn't mess it up for anyone who hadn't seen it. Hopefully the risk was low since you'd have to watch both shows, have watched SG1 and not Atlantis by today, AND avoid previews to no know that, but I should have spoilered it. I Just wasn't thinking.
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Michael


Thanks!

(I actually had watched Atlantis by the time I read your message -- I watched SG-1 on Saturday, Atlantis on Sunday.)

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

katbug said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the list Jan. It definitely helps! ;0)


Great, hope you enjoy the show! 

Jan


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...(how long has it been since they've acknowledged that Jack's son accidently killed himself with Jack's gun?)...


I just re-watched the cliffhanger from a couple of seasons ago, "Lost City" and they referenced it. Carter was at Jack's house and gesturing toward a picture of his ex and their son she asked if he ever talked to her and he just said "Can we not talk about this?"

I think this show needs to be shown to the 'tards that brought us that let-down of an Enterprise series finale. _This_ was a gift to the fans. We got to see almost everything we've ever asked for or wondered about without it spoiling the show itself. We got the references to other sci-fi shows, (especially Browder and Black's old show) we got the Carter/O'Neil wedding so people kept harping about, we saw the Furlings, etc... All wrapped with a healthy dose of humor. :up:


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned my favorite line of this episode.

_TEAL'C: I do not understand why everything in this script must inevitably explode. _


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

JustAllie said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned my favorite line of this episode.
> 
> _TEAL'C: I do not understand why everything in this script must inevitably explode. _


Oooh, that's right! That was pretty much the best one wasn't it? :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> I agree that's probably the only major episode we see dealing with Charlie but throughout the series O'Neill takes special interest in saving children. Examples of this are that world where the children were very smart and than had their conscious disseminated to the population and of course Cassandra.


this post actually reminded me of a major arc that was left open for many seasons now...whatever happened to Daniel's son (at least I think it was his son) that was taken away by Uma and had all these powers?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Anubys said:


> this post actually reminded me of a major arc that was left open for many seasons now...whatever happened to Daniel's son (at least I think it was his son) that was taken away by Uma and had all these powers?





Spoiler



The Harcisis(sp?) child wasn't the child of Danlel Jackson. It was the human/goa'uld product of two goa'uld hosts. One of the hosts was, before being goa'uldified, was the wife of Daniel Jackson.

I really doubt we will see the harcisis child again. The goa'uld are no longer as great a threat as they were now. On the other had, if they need an ascended being on the side of the miiky way galaxy during the coming conflict with the Ori, I suppose he could make an apppearance. This is speculation though.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Ereth said:


> You know, my favorite bit on that was one episode where Jack got VERY serious and very military and everybody was surprised and Sam even said to him "You aren't acting like yourself" to which he replied "No, this is actually me. I haven't been acting like myself since I met you!" which I thought was an excellent way of pointing out how different he had been in the series (and positing a possible explanation as to why).


Excellent point. :up:

After that incident O'Neill probably began injecting humour into every situation and not taking life so seriously.

Off topic: My favorite SG-1 line ever was O'Neill responding to Carter, working on some kind of engine or something:

Carter: "There isn't a redundant system for that!"
O'Neill: "So... there's no... redundancy."

I almost shot milk from my nose when he said that. And if SCI-FI doesn't renew SG for another season, and without any prospect for a show with that much wit, I'm afraid I will have no need to ever watch the channel again (except for BSG).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

katbug said:


> So, if I watch the movie, will I be caught up enough on the series to "get it" this next season as a newbie?


I doubt it.

If you really want to jump in at season 10 and don't mind doing a little research, you might want to read all the summaries of the episodes your'e skipping at gateworld.net.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> I really enjoyed this episode until... Gen. Jack O'Neill showed up. That character just sucks the life out of the show for me.


WOW, did you watch the first 8 seasons??


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Also, maybe I am stretching the references TOO far (especially since it isn't sci-fi) but when they said something about oooh we can put a clock on the screen too, all I could think of was 24 and how absurd the timeline usually is (of course they were already poking fun at impossible timelines on SG1 and other sci-fi shows too)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

brianp6621 said:


> WOW, did you watch the first 8 seasons??


More like the first 6 or so. When RDA lost interest, his performance became a lot more...perfunctory. Instead of being the life of the party, he'd just make bored wisecracks. And his performance in 200 was a lot more like the later Jack than the earlier one.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> I have never watched Stargate SG1 except a few episodes here and there - but I thoroughly enjoyed this one. It almost makes me want to watch the entire series from the beginning.


Ditto. The 200th episode is sucking me into _Stargate_ the same way "Once More With Feeling" got me hooked on _Buffy_.

Until last week, I only had vague knowledge of the show based on sci-fi mags and catching bits and pieces of the show over the years, but after hearing a lot of buzz regarding the sci-fi references, I knew I had to see the episode. I was waiting for the repeat this week but lucked out when my cousin had a copy, so I got to see it on Saturday and I was laughing and appreciative of the various sci-fi nods, especially the _Firefly_/_Serenity_ one.

Since then, I've been quickly catching up with the show's mythology online and just picked up the first three seasons on DVD on my way home from work.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

HiddenSky said:


> Ditto. The 200th episode is sucking me into _Stargate_ the same way "Once More With Feeling" got me hooked on _Buffy_.
> 
> Until last week, I only had vague knowledge of the show based on sci-fi mags and catching bits and pieces of the show over the years, but after hearing a lot of buzz regarding the sci-fi references, I knew I had to see the episode. I was waiting for the repeat this week but lucked out when my cousin had a copy, so I got to see it on Saturday and I was laughing and appreciative of the various sci-fi nods, especially the _Firefly_/_Serenity_ one.
> 
> Since then, I've been quickly catching up with the show's mythology online and just picked up the first three seasons on DVD on my way home from work.


What Firefly reference? There were a couple that I noticed, an' I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

Bai Shen said:


> What Firefly reference? There were a couple that I noticed, an' I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


The one I got was the "3 episodes, sold well on DVD, made into a movie" one. I watching in the middle of a family event and the recording was on a grainy VHS tape, so if there were other things that could be nods, I didn't pick up on them and won't until I catch it again on Friday.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

HiddenSky said:


> Ditto. The 200th episode is sucking me into _Stargate_ the same way "Once More With Feeling" got me hooked on _Buffy_.
> 
> Until last week, I only had vague knowledge of the show based on sci-fi mags and catching bits and pieces of the show over the years, but after hearing a lot of buzz regarding the sci-fi references, I knew I had to see the episode. I was waiting for the repeat this week but lucked out when my cousin had a copy, so I got to see it on Saturday and I was laughing and appreciative of the various sci-fi nods, especially the _Firefly_/_Serenity_ one.
> 
> Since then, I've been quickly catching up with the show's mythology online and just picked up the first three seasons on DVD on my way home from work.


Well, you will eventually have 10 seasons on DVD (or re-runs) to catch up on, then nothing, if SciFi mean what they say this time


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

HiddenSky said:


> The one I got was the "3 episodes, sold well on DVD, made into a movie" one. I watching in the middle of a family event and the recording was on a grainy VHS tape, so if there were other things that could be nods, I didn't pick up on them and won't until I catch it again on Friday.


Yeah, that line was really the only nod to Firefly/Serenity. Still, it made the list.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, that line was really the only nod to Firefly/Serenity. Still, it made the list.


I saw the Variety ad as well, but I didn't realize other shows had done it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh. My. God.

Best SG-1 EVAR!!!one1!

Not deleting this one. We watched Wormhole Xtreme right before this one. 200 is the pinnacle for fans. So, so good. We couldn't hear half the Farscape stuff because we were laughing so hard. I can't wait to watch this again.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I really enjoyed this as well. It was mindless fun.


----------



## aizjanika (Nov 7, 2004)

bootedbear said:


> Btw, who did the "Scotty" in the Trek sequence? Not a bad accent!


That was Brad Wright. He's the co-creator (with Jonathan Glassner) and executive producer of SG-1 and Atlantis. He was the show runner for SG-1 after Glassner left, and then became show runner for Atlantis. Rob Cooper became the show runner for SG-1, but both are listed as executive producers for both shows and seem to be involved in both.

I found a picture of him here.



jking said:


> Besides, if the only argument for Sam and Jack not being together is that he's not smart enough for her... who IS smart enough for her? Rodney Mckay?


Hee! There are a lot of other arguments besides that one. That's one I had not ever even considered. *g*

I think that Rodney is at least as smart as Sam, probably smarter, but I don't want them together at all. Ew. *g* I adore Rodney, so Sam had better stay far, far away from him.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

katbug said:


> P.S. Great seeing Peter DeLuise again! It's been too long!
> 
> P.P.S I was SO relieved that the Furlings were actually part of a cheesy fantasy sequence! When it first came on I was quite concerned that Sci-Fi had gotten so cheap that the costumes were lame koala bear rentals.


I love when any deluise shows up in their shows. My wife misses seaquest too.

Loved the fussy costumes...was hoping they stayed on that track 

Was the ending sequence supposed to be Weir and McKay? They looked like aged copies of them to me! I didnt read that anyone took it that way though

Also, not having seen farscape and some of the other series, i missed some of the jokes no doubt but knew they were supposed to be funny 

The stargate movie thing...i thought almost was from the movie but i guess not.


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

newsposter said:


> Was the ending sequence supposed to be Weir and McKay? They looked like aged copies of them to me! I didnt read that anyone took it that way though


Those were interviews of the cast of "Wormhole Extreme!" The female character was the Sam Carter actress giving a parody of Amanda Tapping (Carter), and the male actor you saw as McKay was a parody of Michael Shanks (Jackson).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

but at first glance dont you see they look like weir/mckay?...in their aged form


----------

